# Choptank mystery fish



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

The person i was with pulled up a fish called a spotted hake when she dipped it into the water for a few seconds she pulled it back up and it was a monkfish hooked in exactly the same place but the other much longer fish had disappeared....WHAT THE HELL??????


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that it was a mud toad not a monkfish. As far as the spotted hake goes I don't think that they could be caught at choptank. Did you take any pics?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

oyster toadfish and the other was definitely a spotted hake....no pictured


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

Choptank sure has some weird fish there... This one time about 2 years ago I reeled up this huge ell looking fish. It's diameter was about 3.5-4inches and was about 4-5ft long. Never knew what kind of fish it was... It broke off my line before it reach the top, so i never had a very good look at it


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah i was scared to rouch the damn thing and i put the needlenose pliers its mouth and it sounded like it could slmost bite through those


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*toad fish and twenty five cents says so*

yep, those fish are all jaws and no body.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

spotted hake actually frequent the bay waters every may. we catch them from boat on the oyster beds in the thomas point area while fishing for perch. We release them all but they are good to look at.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a Toad fish, they have sharp teeth and powerful jaws


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

yep thats one of them


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

How'sthis for a toad facial ?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Better had those pliers out when you hook into those ugly things!!!!!


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah the thing damn near bit through the pliers the way it sounded when i tried to get the hook out


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a decent facial too !


----------

